
Analysis vs Algebra predicts eating corn? (2010) - isp
https://bentilly.blogspot.com/2010/08/analysis-vs-algebra-predicts-eating.html
======
gowld
Past discussion with >100 comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4368858](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4368858)

------
fouc
I start at the base, eat in a row down to the narrow part, then spiral around
the narrow part then finish off with more rows.

This is probably the fastest method? First, the big kernels are easiest to
start with, hence starting at the base. Going by row is just 1 dimension of
movement across. Then clear off the narrow part since that's sort of the
"trickiest" part with lots of different sized but ultimately smaller kernels.
Then more rows, rotating for each row, 1 dimension of movement across. (But
you do have to start back at the beginning of the row where it's already
partially cleared to minimize the resistance against biting)

------
nartz
What about the modified-typewriter method?

Left-to-right, move down a row but not over, then right-to-left.

The most efficient method of them all.

~~~
thaumasiotes
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boustrophedon](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boustrophedon)

~~~
nartz
Yes!

------
kurthr
I heard about this years ago, but just telling friends this last week... of
course they were incredulous. So thanks for the incredible link!

